# Chrysler Building Wins First Hall of Fame Contest!



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

*Week 01: Best New York City Skyscraper*

*1. Chrysler Building* - 26 votes (46.43%)

*2. Empire State Building* - 18 votes (32.14%)

*3. Woolworth Building* - 6 votes (10.71%)

*4. Citigroup Center* - 5 votes (8.93%)

*5. 40 Wall Street* - 1 vote (1.79%)


----------

